# OpenLinux 10: Software Raid?



## Vatar (10. Februar 2006)

Moinsen
Zuerst muss ich hier mal erwähnen dass ich keine Ahnung von Linux habe. Ich möchte es mir einfach als Zweitsystem installieren um ein wenig damit zu experimentieren.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich bei der Installation eine Meldung bekomme "Auf Ihrem System wurde ein RAID gefunden, welches auch im BIOS so eingetragen ... Kernel ...Daten gehen verloren ...Sowtware Raid anlegen"

Ich habe nur einen Raid-Controller (FastTrack 378) weil ich eine SATA-Platte und eine IDE-Platte angeschlossen habe und diese nur über den Raid (0) ordentlich erkannt werden.
Jetzt erwähnt der Installer ja dieses Software-Raid. 

Was ist das?
Sind meine Daten sicher?
Funktioniert mein Windows dann noch?
Und zu guter letzt: Wie lege ich so ein Software-Raid als Anfänger an
 P.S.: Ich habe keine Lust irgendwas mit irgendwelchen Kernels rumzubasteln. Ich will einfach diese Standardinstallation zum laufen bringen.

Thx


----------

